# Pay Lakes That stock panfish?



## matt21191

hey guys are there any paylakes that do stock panfish? thanks for any and all info,matt


----------



## chrisoneal

depending on were are located there is a paylake north huber heights called Bills trout lake. they should be opening here soon and they stock trout in the colder months. then channels later on in the year. But if you are wanting some trout that is the place to go. Pm if you need direction.


----------



## guppygill

Lake LaSuAnn east of Toledo, one of the best panfisheries around.


Rich


----------



## matt21191

hey guys im sorry i didnt meantion that im in hamilton area? ive been to stony meadows in middletown before for trout . but i dont like fishing for cats. i know alot of people tell me that down here thats all youll get pretty much. im in crappie gills bass,walleye stuff like that. just didnt know if there was a paylake around here that held that kind of fish?thanks again,matt


----------



## muskieseeker

Matt I do not know if they stock panfish or not but if you go to the lake at joyce park you will be able to catch more panfish than you could imagine it is loaded with them!


----------



## williamonica0214

anyone know of pay lakes in north east ohio ?


----------



## Muddy Cat

Marsh lake in fairfield is a good place for some big gills and others but I am not a fan of pay lakes. Rush run is not far away and is a good place. Your also close to 4 mile creek.


----------



## dinkbuster1

rainbow lakes in Fairborn (just east a few miles of dayton) will be opening soon, dont know if they still stock the panfish but they used to dump them in there by the truckloads every few days! last i heard panfish were hard to get anymore and very expensive to stock. heres the number to their answering service, they will record an opening date soon if its not up already 937-878-2037


----------



## matt21191

hey muskieseeker where is joyce park sorry dont get around much? also muddy cat where is that lake at in fairfield. im like 10 min from fairfield. thanks,matt


----------



## catfisherbrad

sherrys pay lake right by eastfork off of st. route 125 has stocked trout. They also have some gills, and bass, but mainly trout right now ((( During summer its a catfishin lake but now is good time for trout))) Located in amelia, ohio, about and hour or 45 minutes from hamilton


----------



## Muddy Cat

To find marsh lake head west on nillies rd. the road takes a abrupt left and the lake will be on the left. I would not fish joyce park I believe they do not permit fishing at the pond anymore. I might be wrong about that though. If you willing to drive a little farther Winton Woods is a great place.


----------



## fishdealer04

Lake Isabella which is one of the hamilton county parks has been stocking panfish the past few years. Not sure if they are going to again this year or not. Last year they were putting in gills almost 3 inches thick and bigger than your hand.
Right now they are stocking trout then they will put in catfish and then trout again in the fall. They just put in 1000 lbs. this past thursday night. They are putting in 750 more pounds next friday.


----------



## Akillis

just go to rush run. you pay for your license once a year anyways. they put lots of trout in there i caught my limit 2 times this winter through ther ice. and some nice gills to boot with em


----------



## liquidsoap

Hodgson lake stocks trout, walleye, and panfish. They have some huge bluegills and crappies.


----------



## bunkeru2k

For panfish you can go to Hueston Woods in Oxford and get them for free. Marsh lake is not a bad option either....it is $5 after 5:00 for non-fairfield residents and is $3 for Fairfield residents if I remember correctly. Ronald Reagan park (Voice of America) also is now a pay lake and absolutely tons of gills.

For Hueston woods you can get real easy access to gills at the Sugar Camp....if you don't want to have to compete with a lot of people you can go to the dam and do just as well though.

Marsh lake I always suggest the spot they call "the point". I love the convenience f that pale. For the $5 they will drive you back on their cart and pick you up when you are ready to leave and take you back to your car...and they will even bring bait out to you. If the water level is as low as it was last year I would just walk out to where the second dock is located and walk around the bend a little ways. There is a big brush pile in the water there that usually hold a lot of gills and bass. The bass fishing is not quite as good since they had the slot limit there last year and took a bunch out.


----------



## BLADEMAN

You might want to give Possom Creek metro park a try , It`s a small area and it`s loaded with trout 2-4lbs. I have hit it at least a dozen times since we`ve had hard water and usually always limit out (5 fish). It gets stocked the first fri. of every month. Oh by the way its located in dayton.


----------



## muskieseeker

Joyce Park is off of river rd just as you get into fairfield on the left side


----------



## Flathead King 06

the only paylake around springfield that still stocked panfish up to last year was rei lakes on crabil rd. it is a huge 3 lake place which all used to be gravel pits. they are very deep and hold some nice crappie and bluegill (up to 19 and 12 inches respectively). You may want to check into it though because im not sure if they are open this year or not.


----------



## Red The Fisherman

I also suggest Ronald Reagan park at Voice of America it is panfish heaven. Also there is a new pay lake on S.R. 50 East of Cincinnati, just past Owensville & C.N.E. high School. This is not a typical paylake, you rent the boat and have at it, Bass and panfish are plentiful. I think it's called Lake Monterey.


----------



## matt21191

hey guys i called hamilton city today they said that noone has ever fished joyce park before. that there isnt even a pond there? i dont know? dont even know wher this park is. anyway also talked to fairfield city today and they are stocking marsh lake again this yr sometime? they didnt say when. so ill be giving it a try for sure. does anyone know if the ice is broke off it yet? thanks,matt


----------



## Muddy Cat

Joyce parks is a weird situation. the front portion of the park belong to fairfield and is home to the optomist club. This is where the pond is and it belongs to the optomist club. They fenced it in and I believe posted no trespassing signs. Joyce park actual starts farther down the park road and there is not pond but ther is great miami access.
A guy I know works for the City of Fairfield and told me that they are stocking the lake this week with trout and the park opens this weekend.


----------



## matt21191

muddy cat, they are stocking ? joyce park ?> or marsh lake? does marsh lake have any ice on it now? thanks,matt


----------



## Muddy Cat

They are stocking marsh. What what I understand marsh is fishable.


----------



## wanderingbuckeye

cant beleive no one mentioned *wild bills *they have like 8 lakes of various sizes they and you can catch whatever you little heart desires. I fish for cats while my boys panfish and do way better than me.


----------



## lurer

[For Hueston woods you can get real easy access to gills at the Sugar Camp....if you don't want to have to compete with a lot of people you can go to the dam and do just as well though.] Quote

Below the dam area in that stream area is home to some monster gills. Fish all the pools of off that stream with wax worms and success will be yours.


----------



## matt21191

hey wonderingbuckeye, where is wild bills at? ive heard of it? what do they catch there besides cats? thanks,matt


----------

